# RIU's mistake or upgrade?



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

Everyone should vote weather or not RIU should go back to the way it used to be.

I think this is fucking ridiculous right not and want my old RIU back. I have been watching this website for years and since becoming a member I have been able to help others as they have helped me. This new layout will have everyone on strike or gone all together. Things should honestly change in my opinion.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Apr 20, 2010)

Its fine  @!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

Its the worse design i have ever seen and I do web design myself lol...Ill be asking to have my account closed if this stays..Was a good run but this site is so screwed up now un acceptable...grassdcity it looks like I will be forced there


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

I completely agree and have turned a lot of friends on to this site. I also do web designs and web gfx as well as advertising.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry RIU, this was not a good move. Maybe they are trying to thin the membership to save bandwidth.lol


----------



## gcvt420 (Apr 20, 2010)

It's fine. People always freak out over change. Everyone will have forgotten about it in a week.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

I just realized there is NO ARCADE. I used to fucking love smokin and playin in the arcade!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

well if its to thin the community out its working everyone is pissed and Ive been here since the first month the site opened..Fucking blogs what are we 10 and gay.....Now its like a gayer version of twitter or facebook which is for loosers!!!!


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

gcvt420 said:


> It's fine. People always freak out over change. Everyone will have forgotten about it in a week.


 This is 1 of those changes you don't forget... This is the kind of change that loses members that have dedicated for years...


----------



## gogrow (Apr 20, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> Its the worse design i have ever seen and I do web design myself lol...Ill be asking to have my account closed if this stays..Was a good run but this site is so screwed up now un acceptable...grassdcity it looks like I will be forced there



nice to see you ff.... its been a long ass time... on one hand, i'm grateful for the change, cuz i missed you..... but.....

FUCK THIS.... as usual, it doesnt work, and nobody was consulted......

and this time, we have no option to change it...... I'm pretty pissed.


----------



## ...... (Apr 20, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> Its the worse design i have ever seen and I do web design myself lol...Ill be asking to have my account closed if this stays..Was a good run but this site is so screwed up now un acceptable...grassdcity it looks like I will be forced there


 This looks horrible but god please dont go to grasscity lol there's way better sites then them.


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 20, 2010)

My Head hurts......


----------



## shortdog420 (Apr 20, 2010)

fletch is totally right. this is just like fuckfacebook, and on 420, c'mon!


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG! I SERIOUSLY HATE THIS NEW STYLE!!!!! AND WHERE IS THE NOTEPAD????!!!!! I HAD A LOT OF GOOD INFO IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!! I SWEAR I'M GONNA CLOSE MY ACCT IN A WK IF THEY DONT CHANGE IT BACK!!! AND I REALLY LOVED THIS SITE OVER ALL THE OTHERS!!!! i LOVED USING THE BLAZIN 07 SKIN.......


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

I know I dont like grasscity and have been to many sites and few are copper owned but no way I can stay at this site if they leave this like it is...Ill make sure to reccomend people not come here anymore if its left like this...even if I dont have my account closed by me Im sure by days end Ill be banned for stating the truth


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

anyways Im off to find a new home. I hope to see you guys out there somewhere..


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

WTF?!?!?! WHAT IS THIS HORSE SHIT?!
https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is twisting my melon man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeeTee (Apr 20, 2010)

i agree this new shit is fuckin bullshit. they shood go back to the old 1 was much ezier to navigate and shit.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

joker there has been an elite option for years but it was down to members for awhile..still did I mention this site design sucks more dick then Obama?


----------



## waz666 (Apr 20, 2010)

The new site is fine, they will work out the kinks and I think it looks more professional. For all of those saying they will leave I doubt it, and if you do don't let the door hit your ass on the way out... Wait a second I wanted to end this with a smiley face and now I can't find it! maybe you guys are right afterall...


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't stand the new layout. Maybe if the navigation bar was done right it wouldn't be so bad but come on The colours make it harder to read things


----------



## ...... (Apr 20, 2010)

FilthyFletch said:


> I know I dont like grasscity and have been to many sites and few are copper owned but no way I can stay at this site if they leave this like it is...Ill make sure to reccomend people not come here anymore if its left like this...even if I dont have my account closed by me Im sure by days end Ill be banned for stating the truth


 Come on man you cant leave your a great member that contributed a lot to the site.Have you tried the blue design in the themes section?It looks a lot better.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah both suck...Id stay if Roll would at least listen to the community but I cant be apart of the site if this version is what it is now..Its like a business site based on like Obamas clear and transparent lies........Im sad and pissed its not a good site anymore


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 20, 2010)

Blue???? What about green...isnt that what this site is all about??????damm, they even got the color part wrong


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

lol I got it its like the health care Bill 80% of the people hate it but the man in charges covers his ears and sticks out his tongue while saying fuck you people lol


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 20, 2010)

i need last 5 post
but upgrade it to last 10 post
i dont care about "Latest Infractions Received "


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 20, 2010)

everything is fine to me all i need is last 5-10 post 
but other then that i can get used to everything else


----------



## lpoolfc08 (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like the "settings" tab is the new "My rollitup"


----------



## Shredder111 (Apr 20, 2010)

I likes it. It looks good


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

imo they should have keeped it " MY Rollitup " insted of changing it to "Settings"


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, here is what I have noticed so far that I don't like.

1.) No multi quotes. Don't know why that was not included. I imagine it is a software limitation (?). If it is intentional, I don't get the reasoning, other than to make the threads more streamlined. I would think it is just going to mean more ppl making triple posts.... so...I don't get that at all.

2.) Reps - WTF? Okay, WTH? Now you can't know who repped you or WHY! What's the point? Forget neg repping....you usually KNOW why. But I get rep all the time, and honestly, for some of them, I go by what the remark says. I don't remember all the time. Now I have to backtrack and decipher what someone else thinks when they read what I wrote. 

Am I wrong here? Can this be corrected if I am right?


----------



## patlpp (Apr 20, 2010)

Usually with a GUI upgrade of this magnitude there is an option for the user to select between new and old skins. Apparently that's not an option in this case.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 20, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, here is what I have noticed so far that I don't like.
> 
> 1.) No multi quotes. Don't know why that was not included. I imagine it is a software limitation (?). If it is intentional, I don't get the reasoning, other than to make the threads more streamlined. I would think it is just going to mean more ppl making triple posts.... so...I don't get that at all.
> 
> ...


upper right of screen next to LOGOUT is the selection "settings", you can see reps there


----------



## Prot3us1` (Apr 20, 2010)

you can set privacy settings on blogs, ban people from viewing and commenting etc..its a step forward...i think all the sooks just got grouchy rollitup didnt ask their permission to make changes to his site.

If i were rollitup i would tell you all to fuck off if you want to be ungrateful...cry more i dont care, flame me who gives a shit..see this is just a website, when someone changes something on this website my life doesnt change...look at the impact on you guys..its almost like someone changed the layout to the local hospital and didnt tell any of the doctors.

I cant believe you are ADULTS...you seem to be almost in tears about this...

MAN UP


----------



## riddleme (Apr 20, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, here is what I have noticed so far that I don't like.
> 
> 1.) No multi quotes. Don't know why that was not included. I imagine it is a software limitation (?). If it is intentional, I don't get the reasoning, other than to make the threads more streamlined. I would think it is just going to mean more ppl making triple posts.... so...I don't get that at all.
> 
> ...


Multi quote works, I just used it and the rep stuff shows up on your settings page only thing missing there is the last 5 post

I have read that the reason was because of hackers (old script was insecure) and that the old skins will not work with the new script (why they are gone) and that the settings link is going to be changed back to MY ROLLITUP if we just wait they are still tweaking things

I switched to the VB Default, it puts the settings link up top right so a bit easier


----------



## landracer (Apr 20, 2010)

i have too many other things to worry about. i just dont care. i dont like it that i have to log in every time


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, I just got a rep, and the comment was there, so i guess my old comments were wiped.... I understand.

I see the quote symbol, but multi is now missing....which means I can only respond to one person at a time. great if you hover on a thread, but if you are gone for a few days.... sigh.... I think it will make for a disjointed thread. 

Oh wait.... I'm completely wrong... I am running firefox and multi doesn't show itself at all, but I just accidentally ran across it. Okay, now I know it is there.... my bad. Apologies.


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to see my last posts on other peoples threads!!!!!! WHY ON TODAY?!?!?!?, I'm hoping this is a beta version and you design guys are dealing with the issues that you are currently reading..... The old way was so easy? I know I know we'll get used to it, but it can't stay this way, Improvments must be made! The navigation is an issue for me, and blogging? WTF, well guess I'm gonna have to break my blogg cherry. 

All bitching aside Happy 420 all!!!!!!

P.S Fletch don't leave dude!


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 20, 2010)

i just dont like how i cant find my subs!


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 20, 2010)

.

Is the MyRollItUp still here - I just want to see my subscribed threads with new posts, with one click, and haven't found it yet.

.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

My RollItUp = Settings now


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 20, 2010)

its not as bad now just the colours are more of the pain imo


----------



## sodalite (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont even know what a blog is? im getting old. bummer,ill get used to it. i havent been around to long like some guys. in a month youll forget all about it. thats how everything goes its a big deal/news for a few days then nobody cares. the colors do suck. and i still dont know what a blog is i hate the word even it sounds lame as hell-blogging.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Designed By: Illusive Creations

I found the problem..... these guys are Canadian.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 20, 2010)

Prot3us1` said:


> you can set privacy settings on blogs, ban people from viewing and commenting etc..its a step forward...i think all the sooks just got grouchy rollitup didnt ask their permission to make changes to his site.
> 
> If i were rollitup i would tell you all to fuck off if you want to be ungrateful...cry more i dont care, flame me who gives a shit..see this is just a website, when someone changes something on this website my life doesnt change...look at the impact on you guys..its almost like someone changed the layout to the local hospital and didnt tell any of the doctors.
> 
> ...


*You havent even been here for one month and you are talking like you own the site. Some of us have been here for a long time and have provided much support and contributions to this site and its members. It may be a needed upgrade, but this is alot to swallow especially on 4:20. With your attitude (based on your comment to eff off)....If you were the owner of this site, you probably wouldnt have any followers. This site had thousands and I think that number will dwindle and eventually be the fall of something good. I hope I am wrong. If they just kept some of the normal navigation and tabs, it wouldnt be as painful. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, where is my notepad? I had oodles of stuff in there!!! Where are my oodles?


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

They took out notebook as far as I can see.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Man, I wish they had told us about that change. I had BUCKETS... no wait .... OODLES of great stuff stashed in there. Gone....... Friggadiggy folks!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2010)

it was weird at first, but its fine now. i dont know why you would leave, overreact over something as small as the layout being changed....


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

Boneman, how do i get a color to stick as my script? I wanna use that dope ass, Doo-Doo Brown! Doo-Doo Brown! Doo-Doo Brown!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

sicc you dont even understand appearently...DO NOT USE THE BLOG blogs are highly unsafe and a huge security issue. The blogs are open lines directly to you and your location and even worse if you do it from a cell phone as the blog registers through your isp account which then most phones have gps location capabilites which basically gives a gps location to where you are and who you are. This whole site is now compromised and the web designer should be ban from making sites to be so stupid...This is why facebook and twitter are so easy to hack and now this site is based on that technology it is not safe..the people who like it have no clue


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't like it. I couldn't find my subscribed threads and when I did I can't tell what has new posts and what doesn't. I just liked how it was.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 20, 2010)

^^^ check the settings button, next to logout. Your subs, with newest posts are there..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

FF ... how do you know that is the case here. I'm just wondering where it says that. I haven't looked.


----------



## suleman (Apr 20, 2010)

This version isn't showing up right on my phone! Plus I miss the little green dude on top.

Switch back!


----------



## williewill420 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea i dont like this new version.....I cant find any myrollitup?? Is it there somewhere. Well probably wont be able to check back on this thread since I cant find myrollitup page Lol


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 20, 2010)

i honestly love the layout. it's way more professional now. its just as easy if you learn what everything does. its not that hard to learn. did i mention it looks a million times better? the only thing that i may or may not like is the subscribed threads... it doesnt only show the ones that have been posted it, but it shows all of them. i do see you can create folders and changed settings in there, so i think you might be able to make it work the same way again.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2010)

Cracker jaxx do you know how a blog script is implimented. If you do then you know how easy it is as to blog it has to have a direct open line to the user that means each person who blogs which is now how the journels are setup as the threads are now being removed as roll has stated on the home page this leaves us all open to a shit load of trouble. As I said before its bad enough they have the site being spidered by the search engines drawing huge unwanted attention to the site and posts. I have personally shown a few careless user how easy it is to get thier info. they know who they are I had names and addresses in in a few minutes and now its even easier to get that info with basic know how...Me Im very worried and if this stays up I will need my posts yanked in full as its very unsecure now.


----------



## mrduke (Apr 20, 2010)

if the color could just be changed I'd be cool with it. I cant stant the pinkish brown in the threads makes me throw up in my mouth


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 20, 2010)

I know other than losing the note section...that does suck good thing I remember which clones were from which plants....I think it's fine. Nothing really has changed IMO and I have used both skins I don't see the problem. Instead of my RIU just click settings. One thing I like is you can see all your subscribed threads even if it has no new content sucked when you couldn't find a thread until someone posted in it.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 20, 2010)

IDK what you mean mine says subscriptions with new posts and the option to see all subscribed threads.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

*My RollItUp = Settings now can't believe I have to say it so many times... *


----------



## JN811 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree... Im going to leave as well.. this is just ridiculous... very hard to navagate.. very slow.. bad design...ect. ect.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 20, 2010)

I would like to know how many people have already left RIU just in the past 24 hours...


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

All I can say is WOW, I admit this is a big change but we figured it would be a delighted 4:20 change moving the forum into a bigger direction with news, better grow journals and items to make the forum a stronger community. The only suggestion I received from reading 6 pages is that settings should be changed to my rollitup. Which was just done now. I am closing this thread how about instead of flaming you make suggestions in the right forum.


----------

